# What version of Firefox do I have?



## vano (Dec 15, 2006)

When I go to the Help/About tag, it says this.

Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT5.1; en-US; rv:1.7.12) Gecko/20050915 Firefox/1.0.7

I have automatic updates ticked, but isn't the newest version, Firefox 2 something? Or is that still in Beta?

Lately I've had a couple of weird things happen and figured I needed to update my Firefox and Thunderbird, but are they already updated? When I click on "Find updates" it says there are none available.

Thanks
vano


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

firefox is up to version 2.0.0.3, that shows you are running version 1.0.7
I'm not sure why your auto update isn't working but it might be worth going to the firefox sight and getting the newer version manually


----------



## vano (Dec 15, 2006)

When I update Firefox, do I install it on top of the current version or should it be installed as a new program? Same for Thunderbird?

I have "Immediate Response" ticked but did not get an email that my question had been responded to. Something is definitely going on in my computer that I need to address. I have a couple of other questions posted and hopefully one of them will help me find out what it is.

Thank you for your response DarqueMist.

vano


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

You shouldn't have any problems installing Firefox 2 on top of an older version (so long as the installed one is at least version 1.0). A lot of people will tell you to uninstall the old version first just to be safe, personally I had no problems just over writing my old versions. A caution mentioned in Mozillazine though is to make sure you have NO instances of Firefox open when doing the install as this could lead to a faulty installation.

Mozillazine - Installing Firefox

edit - the auto updater for Firefox was known to have problems in version 1, it seems to be much improved in version 2


----------



## throoper (Jan 20, 2007)

I would add that you should do a backup before upgrading.
http://kb.mozillazine.org/MozBackup
http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_backup
T.


----------

